# Texas nec Code for myers hub



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

If the panel accepts a raintight hub that's all that is needed.


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

So straight from the raintight hub I can insert my pvc TA and run my pvc conduit?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

mikedl361 said:


> So straight from the raintight hub I can insert my pvc TA and run my pvc conduit?


Yeuppppppp.,,, ya got it .,,

that is simple and be done with it because with raintight hub is a proper item you can use as long that panel do have set up for it.


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ok thanks guys..


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

What's this Texas NEC you speak of?


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm referring to the codes here in Texas


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

mikedl361 said:


> I'm referring to the codes here in Texas


Would depend on the county you live, sometimes even the city. My city generally adopts the newest NEC revision.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I believe most rain tight hubs are not rated for PVC.


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

I did a little research on what your talking about and I think your right. Pvc is not rated for a hub, thanks for filling me in before I began this project I would have really been angry at myself afterwards.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

There are alot of them around here.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I totally fail to see the lust for PVC in above ground feeders.

1) You have to strap it so MUCH more. ( Seen 'fails' via this boner. )

2) PVC does not love sunlight.

3) For goodness sakes -- you're talking 'feeder.' How many feet can that be ?

&&&&&

I'm getting the general impression that residential electricians are afraid of EMT.

You need not fear.

It cuts like butter, yes, even with a manual hacksaw. If you can 'run' PVC you can run EMT... which requires strapping every 10' -- PVC every 3' in feeder sizes. (typ)

And you don't have to bend it. Just buy factory elbows. These are cheaper than field-bent EMT in feeder sizes.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

mikedl361 said:


> I did a little research on what your talking about and I think your right. Pvc is not rated for a hub, thanks for filling me in before I began this project I would have really been angry at myself afterwards.


It has 'expansion' issues -- that's why.

At the worst possible time, PVC will permit water to get past a PVC-EMT joint.


----------

